# Assault on Morrow Mountain



## MCJ (Oct 8, 2002)

Any feedback from riders who have done the Assault on Morrow Mountain ride? Curious about pace, course, etc.


----------



## josh26 (Jun 30, 2010)

It's a good ride. I did it a few times last year, and did it last month. If I remember correctly the lead group averages right around 20 mph. There's usually quite a few people riding so you can always find someone thats riding your pace. It's got a couple of decent climbs, but not that bad overall. I think total elevation is around 4000 ft. You don't have to go all the way to the bottom of Morrow Mountain if you don't want to.


----------



## abadyam (Feb 27, 2011)

Just did this yesterday, 2nd group ride I've done. New road rider with a little MTB experience, before this I've did a 27 mile ride and a few 20-something rides with friends. Didn't go to the bottom, got a little over confident at the end and paid for it on the last big climb until the end but it was fun.


----------

